# Suitable fork replacement for Merckx Team SC



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

The steerer tube on my Merck Team SC started cracking.
I have been riding this bike for about 2 years and it is still under warranty.
I sent the fork back and Gita does not have fork that matches my blue frame.
I have now been waiting for 2 months.
They said that I could keep on waiting for a nude Merckx replacement, or they could send me a Easton EC70 right now. The guy at Competive Cyclist (where I bought the bike) said it is pretty much the same fork.I did not want to argue with him but, I dont think that is right.
I have also seen this fork for $149. Does not seem like the kind of fork that would come on $2,500 frame and fork set.

I am tempted to just buy another fork rather than keep on waiting for the nude Merckx fork. Then just sell the EC70 as new on ebay.

Messed up huh? So....
Does anyone know the original fork length and rake for a 03 Team SC?????
Thanks!


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Fork length is very important and to a lesser degree, fork rake.
I would NOT rec. the EC-70!!
Your cheapest option might be an EC-90 SL or SLX on sale. IMO the best forks are Look HSC-5,
Fondriest Top Carbon, and Time.... they are also expensive....
Easton does make the forks for Merckx, so contacting them may yield some #'s on length & rake.
Good luck!


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Ec70?*



twelvepercent said:


> Fork length is very important and to a lesser degree, fork rake.
> I would NOT rec. the EC-70!!
> Your cheapest option might be an EC-90 SL or SLX on sale. IMO the best forks are Look HSC-5,
> Fondriest Top Carbon, and Time.... they are also expensive....
> ...


Why do you dislike the EC-70?


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mizuno*

I have an '02 Team SC and mine came with a painted Mizuno fork. Google it and see what you come up with. Good luck.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I used an Easton EC 90 SL on my...*

Merckx MXM while waiting for a warranty replacement and it performed very well. I got a 2004 model from Performance with a coupon for about $180 + shipping. I had an '03 SC and the fork rake was 43.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

The EC-70 may be OK for many applications, but not for the top of the line Team SC.......A top level pro frame is worth having the best fork available. IMO the frame/fork should be designed as one unit for the desired ride qualities, geometry, etc.
On the other hand, maybe an experienced rider would rather try many forks and decide what is best for their particular needs; I personally prefer to trust a top frame builder/designer to have the frame/fork made as a single unit according to their expertice and judgement.
I was looking at Merckx frames a year ago because I liked the geometries, but I decided the forks were not up to par for a $2000+ frame.......JMHO


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

The forks on the most recent Team SC frames are made by a Tiawaneese company called Advanced Composits. The QC has been a bit suspect with some of these forks made for the Merckx frames. The rake on the Advanced forks is 43mm. However, as someone else mentioned, the fork length is also VERY important in determining the steering geometry and thus the handling characteristics. If you plug in a fork that was not designed for the particular frame, then you will almost always change the intended handling characteristics. Sometimes you will luck out, other times it will feel like a shopping cart.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Thanks!*

I just ordered a EC90 SLX.
Hope it works out.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, the bull, I'm getting in on this one a little late (I see you've already ordered a replacement), but I had to replace the fork on my Team SC a couple years ago, FUB, blue. I went though GVHBikes, who went through Gita, to get a matching fork. The fork was one normally found on the Merckx Race but it was painted it to match the FUB blue paint job on the Team SC.

I guess I don't have any help for you but Gita was able to get the color match dead-on, and even had the tribal-look design on each fork leg, beneath the Mexckx logo, as did the original.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*my next question is.....*

has anyone not had to replace their fork on their Team SC????

All seem to hear EVERYONE that has one has a problem with it.

My friend has one here in Durham and his was failing right off the bat.
I thought mine was good and then....slip.

Anyways I paid extra cash for the slx from a separate shop.
The best I could get out of the shop I bought my frame from was a cheap replacement.

I really like the frame though. Hope that now I have a nicer fork it make things better.

To bad Eddy does not use better forks. This is my last Merckx.
I like my IF, just a little heavy.

Oh well enough of that...
Goodnight


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Mine was doing fine until I had my LBS cut the steer tube. The guy went at it with some serious force. . . cut through in about 7 strokes. (He said he had to cut like that because the blade was so old). Anyway, his pressure and the dullness of the blade caused the inner layers of the steer tube to seperate from each other. 

The walls of the steer tube do appear much thinner than other forks I have seen. I guess this makes a lighter fork but there sure are a lot of people having trouble with them.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Dont think it was his fault*

I used a whiz wheel to cut mine the first time. The layers on the inside of the fork on mine were coming unravled. The second time I cut I cut it very slowly with a sharp hacksaw blade. Did the same thing. The cheap paper like cast material on the inside came loose. Then the steer collapsed on itself from the stem pressure.

I have a cut many forks, while cutting the merckx fork I noticed the cheap lousy carbon layer up.

I think the nicest steerers are reynolds, jmho.
They make good forks.


----------

